# Charity Competition by Poorboys World



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Our inflatable friend has arrived from the other side of the pond but remains nameless, so with your help we thought we'd try to name him at Waxstock!

The competition is to suggest the best name for the Poorboy's Inflatable.

- £1 per suggestion
- All proceeds go to the Detailing World Charity (Sebastians Action Trust)
- The best name also wins a Poorboys Gift Pack (worth £75)

The competition will be running on our stand, next to the inflatable.

Catch you there!! :thumb:


----------



## Ron (Dec 7, 2005)

*Poorboy's Competition Winner*

As you know, we ran the "guess the name" competition at Waxstock and the new name for the Poorboys World inflatable is....................

*Jonny No Cash*

Other names which we liked were:

Poorboy Pete
Mr D. Tailer
Mr Tight But Bright

Congrats to Mandi P, who will receive a Poorboy's World Detailing Kit worth £75.

Thanks to all who entered - all money raised on the day went to Sebastians Action Trust.

We're already looking forward to next year's show!!


----------



## gtmin (Aug 1, 2012)

Superb news thank you very much! 
What a fantastic show Waxstock really was for me!


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Happy days!


----------

